# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Looking for a thing: Ways to increase range of ranged weapons

## Buufreak

So how about it? Any items, or preferably spells that are capable of doing this?

----------


## JNAProductions

> So how about it? Any items, or preferably spells that are capable of doing this?


If Far Shot is a Fighter Bonus Feat, _Heroics_ should get the job done.

----------


## Biggus

Apart from the obvious Distance weapon property, there's the long-range quality (Dragon 358 p.42) which adds 20ft to the range increment for just 100GP.

There are also swiftwing arrows (RotW p.164-5) which only incur a -1 penalty per range increment rather than -2.




> If Far Shot is a Fighter Bonus Feat, _Heroics_ should get the job done.


It is, but this only works if you have Point Blank Shot:




> All prerequisites for the feat must be met by the target of this spell.


If you don't have PBS, you can still get a lesser benefit from Heroics by using it for Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Greatbow) (see CW p.154 & 156) for an extra 20ft of range.

----------


## Twurps

there's also:
-dragonbone: weapon property, 20ft extra
-arrows of flight, 20 ft extra (RoF 154)
-Horizon goggles, wondrous item (CM). something like far shot effect in an item? I don't remember exactly.
-ranged weapon mastery, feat (PHII), 20ft extra pre-req's are pretty brutal though.
-Greatbow (CW), weapon, 130ft base range

for completeness sake:
-Deepwood sniper class adds 10ft per level if I remember correctly
-Cragtop Archer lvl4 removes penalties for adding range increments

----------


## Rebel7284

If you're a venerable Dragonwraugh Kobold, you could take Distant Shot [Epic] as soon as you get 20 ranks in spot.  So likely your general feat at level 18.

----------


## AvatarVecna

Items can have feats built into them via rules in A&EG. These don't give you the effects of prereqs, but also don't require them (altho they cost more pre prereq). You could get Far Shot built into an item (and in fact, there's a few items in existence that have done just that), as well as Ranged Weapon Mastery which adds 20 ft to your range increments with weapons of a particular damage type. IIRC it's 5-10k for the feat itself, and then 5k per prereq? It's definitely a guideline, though, so you'd need to talk with your DM about it.

Accuracy (Complete Arcane, Warmage 1/Wu Jen 1) affects one touched projectile weapon or [CL] touched thrown weapons. For 10 min/CL, range increment is doubled.

Hawkeye (Spell Compendium, Druid 1, Ranger 1) affects you for 10 min/CL. All your ranged attacks have their RI increased by 50%.

Wind Tunnel (Spell Compendium, Druid 5) affects one creature/CL within close range. For 1 round/CL, RI for ranged weapons are doubled.

Guantlets Of Extended Range (MIC 103) double the range increment of thrown weapons.

Helm Of The Hunter (MIC 195) gives you the effect of the Far Shot feat.

----------


## Buufreak

I believe I see good options for what I am working on. Thanks all.

----------


## MaxiDuRaritry

A level in martial monk for the Distant Shot feat, without having to meet the prereqs.

It's a fighter feat takeable by epic fighters, the monk class ignores prereqs for the bonus feats it grants, and martial monk can grant any feat that a fighter can take with its class feats.

----------


## Rebel7284

> A level in martial monk for the Distant Shot feat, without having to meet the prereqs.
> 
> It's a fighter feat takeable by epic fighters, the monk class ignores prereqs for the bonus feats it grants, and martial monk can grant any feat that a fighter can take with its class feats.


My understanding is that "fighter" and "epic fighter" are distinct classes and have a separate list of bonus feats (although the epic fighter does have a class feature allowing them to take regular fighter bonus feats too instead of just EPIC FIGHTER list).

----------


## Starbuck_II

> So how about it? Any items, or preferably spells that are capable of doing this?


Pathfinder Trait Hunter's Deadeye lets you ignore attack penalty for shooting in second range increment.
That sort of increases range.

----------


## Biggus

If you happen to be an elf and/or a Cleric of Corellon, the bow and quiver of elvenkind (CC p.137 and 144) grant the Far Shot feat when used together, among other benefits (the standout one being that it automatically adjusts to your Str rating with no limit).

----------


## MaxiDuRaritry

> My understanding is that "fighter" and "epic fighter" are distinct classes and have a separate list of bonus feats (although the epic fighter does have a class feature allowing them to take regular fighter bonus feats too instead of just EPIC FIGHTER list).


Epic fighter is just fighter, but epic.

A level 21 fighter is still single-classed; otherwise, most characters would immediately take multiclass penalties upon reaching epic and taking that 21st level.

People reeeeally have to stretch to consider "levels in epic fighter" to not be "levels in fighter at level 21+."

----------


## Buufreak

No seriously. I found exactly what I was looking for. Thanks.

----------


## Khedrac

> My understanding is that "fighter" and "epic fighter" are distinct classes and have a separate list of bonus feats (although the epic fighter does have a class feature allowing them to take regular fighter bonus feats too instead of just EPIC FIGHTER list).


The is 100% correct - otherwise a fighter 17/rogue 3 who reaches 21st level, could take an epic bonus fighter feat with their bonus feat slot - they cannot, as they only have bonus fighter feats not bonus epic fighter feats.  They can, of course, take epic feats for their general feat slot.

The argument that fighter and epic fighter are the same class is irrelevant - lots of classes change what bonuses they give at certain levels and the bonus epic fighter feat is only granted by fighter levels 22+, not at fighter levels 1 to 20.

----------


## Stoic

Here is a thread on increasing your Spot (so you can see what you're shooting at).

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...rough-the-Roof

----------


## loky1109

Nobody remember EXTEND RANGE power?

----------

